# Meerforellenfänge im September



## xfishbonex (1. September 2008)

da der herbs in anmarsch ist :q und schöne fische in der gange sind an unserer küste  wisst ihr ja was wir hier sehen wollen dicke runde silberbarren :vik:viel glück an alle für diesen monat #6lg andre


----------



## MaikP (5. September 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im september*

Moin, an alle Mefo-hunter!
Ich bin "neu" hier bei euch "verfolge" euch aber schon eine Weile, hatte aber leider die letze Zeit nichts positives zu
berichten.Hier nun was zum "heiß" machen für alle infizierten.Die Mefos sind da! 54cm Ostseesilber , dick und rund, gefangen am letzten Augusttag, mittags bei strahlendem Sonnenschein mit Garnelenfliege. Der Fisch
war nicht alleine!
Allen viel Erfolg


----------



## archi69 (5. September 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im september*

Gei............ !!!!! *Petri! *#6


----------



## be1n (5. September 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im september*

ohhh das hört sich gut an auch wenn der Fang im August war|rolleyes digges Petri
ma gucken ob sich am WE was tut


----------



## goeddoek (5. September 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im september*

Moin, Maik #h

Herzliche Willkommen im AB und dickes Petri Heil :vik:
Das ist mal ein Foto zum Einstand #6


----------



## xfishbonex (5. September 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im september*

suuuuuuuuuper geiler fisch so wie es ausieht habe ich 3 tage frei das heißt angriff :viketri heil zu schönheit lg andre


----------



## JerkerHH (5. September 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im september*

Du sollst Zandern!!!


----------



## saeboe (5. September 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im september*

Hallo und herzlichen Glückwunsch! 
Ein wirklich feiner Fisch.
Scheint wohl ein Überspringer zu sein. Sieht jedenfalls silberblank aus.

War war Do. den 28. gegen Nachmittag los. Bis zum dunkelwerden konnte ich keine Fische ausmachen, in der Dämmerung konnte ich noch eine Anfang 50 landen. Der Fisch war jedoch total braun und kam daher zurück. 


Nochmals dickes Petri


----------



## Bellyboater (7. September 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im september*

So, ich kann von gestern nur eine Nullnummer meinerseits berichten. Ein Anderer konnte aber eine schöne 50er überreden zum Essen mit nach Hause zu kommen.


----------



## xfishbonex (7. September 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im september*

ich zeig dir das morgen mal wie das geht mit der mefo :vik:lg andre


----------



## Maifliege (7. September 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im september*

Jo,
schön dass Du da bist! Wir fahren die nächsten drei Wochen in unser Schlaraffenland Fünen und hoffen es Dir nachzutun..

Grüße von den Maifliegen


----------



## xfishbonex (7. September 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im september*

denn bin ich ja schon mal gespannt auf euren bericht |supergri bringt mal schöne fotos mit auf fünen habe ich auch mal bock vielleicht nächstes jahr zu ostern lg andre und euch ein fettes petri heil
:vik:


----------



## Marcus van K (8. September 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im september*

Waren gestern auch los. Leider nur 2 Untermassige Mefos ende 30, die im Wasser schonend realest wurden und 3 Hornis die auch wieder schwimmen dürfen.
Von größerem Getier nichts zu sehen oder zu spüren Dorsche kamen leider auch nicht....

Als denne.........


----------



## xfishbonex (9. September 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im september*

wart ihr in weissenhauss :q
wir waren in weissenhauss gestern nacht eine untermaßige konnte ich verhaften #d ich möchte mal ne maßige haben  auf der fliegenpeitsche :k
dorsche waren noch nicht da#d weil die ganze küste zu geplasstert war mit netzen aber sehr weit draussen :q paar mefos konntes du hören die auch nicht zu klein waren  aber leider sehr weit drauusen 
lg andre


----------



## Marcus van K (9. September 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im september*

ne wir waren weiter  |kopfkrat Östlich 

Hab neben mir auch was springen gehört und noch spritziges Wasser gesehen aber naja, war halt mal wieder schön überhaupt raus zu kommen........


----------



## totte (9. September 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im September*

War heute das erste Mal ernsthaft mit der Fliegenrute unterwegs. Mit wir war noch jemand mit der Flliege am Wasser. Nach kurzer Zeit hatte der Angelkollege die erst Forelle verhaftet. So ging es dann in 10 minütigem Abstand weiter bis 4 oder 5 schöne Forellen am Gürtel hingen und noch 3 weitere Forelllen wieder zurückgesetzt wurden. Bei mir ging nichts, einen Zupfer ohne Kontakt, sonst war nichts zu holen. Hab´mir also eine richtige Klatsche abgeholt. Wenigsten konnte ich noch an der Wurftechnik pfeilen und einige Tips abstauben. Na ja, wird schon noch klappen.
Grüße


----------



## magnus12 (9. September 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im September*

Moin Totte,

das wird schon, hab gerade meine erste vernünftige auf Fliege erwischt, lohnt sich!:vik:

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Zacharias Zander (9. September 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im September*

Petri den Mefofängern...

Ich werde Freitag bis Dienstag einen guten Kollegen auf Falster in der Nähe von Gedser (DK) besuchen,der dort studiert.
Dann wird 4 Tage auf Mefo durch gefischt.:vik:Ich hoffe ich kann euch dann ein paar Fangfotos präsentieren!!:g


----------



## Reverend Mefo (10. September 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im September*

Na, das klingt ja gut. Dann bin ich ja mal gespannt auf den Falster Report.

ICh werde wohl wieder nach Als kommen am Sonntag und versuchen, die beisswütigen Smolts zu umfischen. Vielleicht findet sich ja mal wieder was größeres an den dänischen Küsten ein...


----------



## xfishbonex (10. September 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im September*

magnus petri heil zur schönheit #6 was ist das denn für ne fliege die man da sieht |bigeyes
reverend mefo viel glück auf ALS |supergri hoffentlich schaft du mal die mutter zu erwischen und nicht den kindergarten lg andre :vik:


----------



## Reverend Mefo (10. September 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im September*

Selber Kindergärtner 

Aber vielleicht ist das normal im Sommer, und jetzt wo das ganze kalte Wasser wieder kommt kommen die Heringsschnäpper vielleicht ja auch mal wieder ausserhalb der Trollingzone vor...die lütten tun mir ja schon ein bisschen leid, wenn sie an den Haken gehen...


----------



## magnus12 (10. September 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im September*

@andre
danke, war ein selbstgebauter "Samsökiller", ne Mischung aus woolly bugger und Garnele, hier ein verbessertes Exemplar


----------



## sundangler (10. September 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im September*

Haben letzte Woche vor Kap Arkona Mefos springen sehen.


----------



## xfishbonex (12. September 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im September*

:vik:der erste herbs sturm ist da #6 das wasser kühlt ab bald gehts los :vik:habe von einen fang gehört 54cm in weissenhauss auf fliege #q ich war es leider nicht |kopfkratder die schönheit gefangen hat lg andre |wavey:


----------



## xfishbonex (12. September 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im September*



magnus12 schrieb:


> @andre
> danke, war ein selbstgebauter "Samsökiller", ne Mischung aus woolly bugger und Garnele, hier ein verbessertes Exemplar


 die sieht ja gut aus |bigeyes so  änliche habe ich auch bekommen vom kollege |supergri ich kann ja nicht fliegen binden  lg andre


----------



## Ullov Löns (13. September 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im September*

Meine Herbstsaison ist eröffnet. Ich konnte heute zwei pralle dicke ü50er verhaften.
Bei 18° Grad WT hatten der Junge und das Mädchen mächtig Dampf auf dem Kessel.

Herrlich.

Uli


----------



## xfishbonex (13. September 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im September*

peri heil dazu :q lg andre


----------



## Aalsucher (14. September 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im September*

Moin,moin an alle Jäger!
Ich war gestern mit einem Arbeitskollegen auf einem Kurztripp in DK.Die Windvorhersagen(O5-6) waren ja alles andere als günstig,aber wir hatten den Tripp schon länger geplant.Eigentlich wollten wir ja mit dem Belly auf Jungfernfahrt,was wir aufgrund der Verhältnisse nicht konnten.07:00Uhr Ankunftdann in Ruhe eine Tasse Kaffee und erst mal die Lage sondieren.Nieselregen und teilweise heftige Boen.Aber egal,rein in die Watbüx und los...!Nach gefühlten 10min bei mir der erste Biss und gleich verwandelt,war ein echt cooles Gefühl.So konnte es weiter gehen.Aber wie so oftbekamen mein Kollege und ich noch ein paar vorsichtige Zupfer und das war's.Müde und kaputt traten wir dann gegen18:00 den Heimweg an.Viel Erfolg und krumme Knüppel wünscht Euch
Stefan aus Stade


----------



## xfishbonex (14. September 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im September*

schönes ding #6petri heil lg andre


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. September 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im September*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Meine Herbstsaison ist eröffnet. Ich konnte heute zwei pralle dicke ü50er verhaften.


Dickes Petri! #6

Ich muss sagen, da wäre ich lieber dabei gewesen als auf diesem unbeissfreudigen See herumzuschippern! 
Hinterher ist man aber immer schlauer. |rolleyes


----------



## Ullov Löns (15. September 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im September*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Dickes Petri! #6
> 
> Ich muss sagen, da wäre ich lieber dabei gewesen als auf diesem unbeissfreudigen See herumzuschippern!
> Hinterher ist man aber immer schlauer. |rolleyes


 
Ich habe es euch ja gesagt.

Interessant war das der eine Fisch keine Punkte, sondern Kreuze wie eine Seeforelle hatte. Das habe ich so in der Form noch nicht gesehen.

Uli


----------



## Malte (16. September 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im September*

Hej Drenge, 

im Herbst da geht was! http://img92.*ih.us/img92/586/p9160001zv1.jpg


----------



## Teufelchen_1986 (16. September 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im September*

Petri!!!
Wie groß? Wie schwer?


----------



## Malte (16. September 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im September*

Wie groß?

Mmh ich schätze 70-75cm, wie schwer weiß ich nicht, aber 5 kg könnte gut hinkommen
Normalerweise mach ich selber keine Bilder von Fischen die ich wieder reinsetze, aber hier hab ich mal ne Ausnahme gemacht |rolleyes
Ging alles recht zügig somit dürfte ihm nix passiert sein.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (16. September 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im September*

Wahnsinnsfisch!
Glückwunsch!


----------



## xfishbonex (16. September 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im September*

hallo malte geiles foto:g geiler fisch :keinfach nur geil :q:q:q
petri heil zur schönheit lg andre


----------



## Malte (16. September 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im September*

Ach ja, ich will mal nicht so sein. 
Erwischt hab ich sie gegen 19.00h am Jernhatten auf ne Omø Borsten in Gr. 6, bei 4Bft leicht auflandig.
15°C Wasser Temperatur und angetrübtes Wasser.


----------



## goeddoek (17. September 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im September*

Hej Malte #h


Petri Heil und "knæk og bræk" :m
Feinen Fisch hast Du dir da geangelt!

Dann werd ich mal den ein oder anderen Omø Borsten binden |supergri|supergri


----------



## Malte (17. September 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im September*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Dann werd ich mal den ein oder anderen Omø Borsten binden |supergri|supergri



Kann ich nur empfehlen #6
Die Omø Børsten läuft hier zur Zeit echt super. Die bringt mir bei fast jedem Ausflug nen Fisch.
Und vor allem ist die echt leicht zu binden und so´n Goldfasanbalg kostet ja auch nicht die Welt.


----------



## Reverend Mefo (17. September 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im September*

Schönes Ding! Petri auch von Mir!!!

Will auch ne Omo Borsten und ne Forelle...


----------



## MefoProf (17. September 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im September*

Super Fisch Malte #6. Gesehen hab ich davon auch so einige die letzten Tage, aber bislang wollte noch keine anbeissen.  Vielleicht muss ich es auch noch mal mit der Fliege probieren


----------



## cozmo (17. September 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im September*



Teufelchen_1986 schrieb:


> Petri!!!
> Wie groß? Wie schwer?


 

also groß so circa 18 cm und wiegen kann ich dir nicht sagen:m

aber soll gut gebaut sein!!!!:vik:


----------



## xfishbonex (17. September 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im September*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Hej Malte #h
> 
> 
> Petri Heil und "knæk og bræk" :m
> ...


 denn binde mir gleich welche mit :vik:5 stück meine adresse bekommest du per pn |supergri|supergri lg andre


----------



## Flala - Flifi (18. September 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im September*

Moin!

Petri Heil zu den Trutten!
Hat mal jemand ein Bild oder eine Bindeanleitung für die Omø Borsten?

Schönen Gruß und Vielen Dank!

Martin


----------



## jflyfish (18. September 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im September*

Moin Guckst du hier: http://globalflyfisher.com/patterns/omoe.htm
JFL


----------



## goeddoek (18. September 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im September*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> denn binde mir gleich welche mit :vik:5 stück meine adresse bekommest du per pn |supergri|supergri lg andre



Ich wart immer noch auf deine PN  :q :q


----------



## Bellyboater (18. September 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im September*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Ich wart immer noch auf deine PN  :q :q



Wenn Andre nicht will, kannst du sie mir schicken:q


----------



## ostsee_wurm23 (18. September 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im September*

Ich würd auch nicht nein sagen #6

Gruß
Ostseewurm


----------



## Malte (18. September 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im September*

Ach Männers, selbst ist der Mann. :q

Die Omø Børsten ist genau das richtige, wenn man mir dem Binden anfangen will, oder grade begonnen hat.

Nen bischen Blei, Dubbing und 2 Hecheln wird wohl jeder um den Haken rumkriegen können.


----------



## xfishbonex (18. September 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im September*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Ich wart immer noch auf deine PN  :q :q


 |bigeyesist unterwegs:vik:


----------



## goeddoek (18. September 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im September*



Bellyboater schrieb:


> Wenn Andre nicht will, kannst du sie mir schicken:q



Wie ? Du bindest doch selbst, oder ? |kopfkrat
Ansonsten > PN  :q




ostsee_wurm23 schrieb:


> Ich würd auch nicht nein sagen #6
> 
> Gruß
> Ostseewurm



Naaa guuut 

Kann aber ein bisschen dauern 



Malte schrieb:


> Ach Männers, selbst ist der Mann. :q
> 
> Die Omø Børsten ist genau das richtige, wenn man mir dem Binden anfangen will, oder grade begonnen hat.
> 
> Nen bischen Blei, Dubbing und 2 Hecheln wird wohl jeder um den Haken rumkriegen können.




Mein Reden, Malte, mein Reden |wavey:


----------



## xfishbonex (18. September 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im September*

ich kann das leider nicht das binden #d wenn ich damit noch anfange schmeißt meine frau und mein kleiner mich raus :q:q:q lg andre


----------



## ostsee_wurm23 (19. September 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im September*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Naaa guuut
> 
> Kann aber ein bisschen dauern



Ich kann warten und es ist eh noch Schonzeit hier in Meck-Pom.
Da lacht mein Herz. Weil ich gerade mit dem Fliegenfischen anfange und diesen Winter meine erste Trutte fangen möchte. Vielleicht fange ich Sie ja auf deine Omø Børsten|supergri

Andere Frage: Was sollte nicht in meiner Fliegenbox fehlen?
Zurzeit habe ich:


Magnus
Shrimp
Tangläufer
Kleinfischimitate wie Hering, Tobiasfisch
Gruß
Ostseewurm


----------



## andre23 (19. September 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im September*

wir fangen sehr gut....zu sehen unter unserer homepage in dk....

fragen per pn, wohl aber nicht hier und nur auf dansk....


----------



## Bellyboater (19. September 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im September*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Wie ? Du bindest doch selbst, oder ? |kopfkrat
> Ansonsten > PN  :q



War ja auch nur Spaß


----------



## Malte (19. September 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im September*



andre23 schrieb:


> wir fangen sehr gut....zu sehen unter unserer homepage in dk....
> 
> fragen per pn, wohl aber nicht hier und nur auf dansk....


Ja og hvad hedder jeres hjemmeside? ;+


----------



## magnus12 (19. September 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im September*



Malte schrieb:


> Ja og hvad hedder jeres hjemmeside? ;+



würd mich auch mal interessierenl, bin nächste Woche in Kopenhagen. 

In Westseeland scheints ja Fliegenfischer zu geben, aber Öresund ist bestimmt geheimer als die geheimste Geheimstelle in Kiel|kopfkrat

In Sonderburg kenne ich mich wenigstens aus, Ergebnis aus drei Tagen extrem-Angeln liegt an

Gruß

Frank


----------



## xfishbonex (19. September 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im September*

|bigeyesschönes ding magnus petri heil zur schönheit:vik: lg andre


----------



## totte (20. September 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im September*

Konnte heute meine erste Mefo mit der Fliege landen. :vik:Hökholz von 5:30 bis 9. War mit 40+ sicher maßig, ging nach kurzen Fotostop aber wieder zurück. Nach den ersten Versuchen mit einer Red Tack stieg diese dann auf einen Wooly Bugger in braun mit Goldkopf ein. Wie bei der ersten mit Blech gefangenen Mefo ging auch diese Erste zurück, um Petrus für die nächsten Male gnädig zu stimmen.
Auf Blech sind heute früh einige Fische aus dem Wasser gekommen, darunter aber keine Brummer.
Foto könnte ich nachposten aber ihr wisst ja wie ne 40er Mefo aussieht.
Gruß


----------



## Svenno 02 (20. September 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im September*

Moin, habe heute ne Mefo gefangen zwar nicht an der Küste aber in der Trave!

Leider war sie 3 cm unter Maß , sodass ich sie wieder zurückgesetzt habe!

Fotos kann ich heute abend reinstellen

LG Svenno


----------



## Zacharias Zander (20. September 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im September*

Wann : 20.09.08  6Uhr30 - 12Uhr30

Wo : Fehmarns Nordküste

Wer : Der Baron , Chris & Ich

Wind : 2 Bft aus Nord

Wetter : Leicht bewölkt,teilweise sonnig

Köder : alle Fische wurden auf grün/weissen Mörre Silda 22g gefangen

Fänge : Der Baron 2 untermaßige Mefos , Chris 1 untermaßige Mefo und Ich eine dicke silberblanke 52er Mefo , 5 untermaßige Mefos und 2 ca. 70er Hornis

Die 52er hat gleich beim ersten Wurf gebissen,ich hab vom Strand aus ausgeworfen und der Fisch hat ca. 10m vorm Ufer gebissen!#6
Danach gings  Schlag auf Schlag,bis 8Uhr haben bis auf 2 untermassige und die Hornis alle Fische gebissen!!
Echt schade,dass momentan so viele kleine unterwegs sind.Wir haben aber alle sofort noch im Wasser ohne gross rumm zuhantieren oder Fotos zu machen,zurück gesetzt!


Hier die Fotos von der 52er


Anhang anzeigen 90642


Anhang anzeigen 90643


Anhang anzeigen 90644


Anhang anzeigen 90645


----------



## xfishbonex (21. September 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im September*

na du petri heil zur traum strecke :vik:lg andre


----------



## xfishbonex (21. September 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im September*

Wann : 20.09.08 6Uhr - 19Uhr30

Wo : Fehmarns ostküste 

Wer : thomas -fishbone

Wind : 2 Bft aus Nord

Wetter : Leicht bewölkt,teilweise sonnig

fisch : :vik:eine  mefo auf fliege :vik:
             und eine große habe ich leider verkackt #q#q#q


----------



## Zacharias Zander (21. September 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im September*

Wünsch dir auch ein dickes Petri !!!
Nächstes Weekend wollen wir mal Katharinenhof unsicher machen...


----------



## Hansen fight (21. September 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im September*

Na sauber Andre allmählich hast Du es raus. mit den Meefos.#6
Petri Christoph|bigeyes


----------



## Reverend Mefo (22. September 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im September*

TDAF Dickes Petri zu der Strecke!! Dann steht "Dicht am Fisch" ja wohl doch nicht für Alkoholgenuss vorm Blinkern |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri

Und Andre, Dir natürlich auch! Aussteiger schmerzen, aber die Dicke kommt bestimmt zurück. Wolltest Du nicht eigentlich auf Als sein dieses WE?

Bei mir hat's am Sonntag morgen trotz schöner Bedingungen und OMO Borsten nur für 3 70er Schnäbler gereicht, wobei ich beim Sbirofischen wohl noch mal an der Vorfachlänge arbeiten muss. Es war fast unmöglich, die Fische auch nur ansatzweise in die Nähe des Keschers zu bringen.


----------



## Flala - Flifi (22. September 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im September*

Moin!

@JFL: Danke für den Link! Die ist wirklich fix zu binden, vom Aufbau ähnlich wie die "Ullsocken"!

Petri allen Fängern!
Mann, da werd ich richtig nervös, bei den ganzen Fangmeldungen. Ich hoffe, am 3. Oktober das erste Mal diesen Herbst an die Küste zu kommen.

Gruß und stramme Leinen!
Martin


----------



## Kasimir Karausche (23. September 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im September*



Reverend Mefo schrieb:


> TDAF Dickes Petri zu der Strecke!! Dann steht "Dicht am Fisch" ja wohl doch nicht für Alkoholgenuss vorm Blinkern |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


..ähm nö..hast recht...|rolleyes schnapsgenuß am gewässer hab ich bis dato noch nicht von teammitgliedern beobachten können....

nochmal :m für die strecke und die 52er...hast die neue rolle auch schön in szene gesetzt..

weiter so...am nächsten we!


----------



## xfishbonex (23. September 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im September*

Und Andre, Dir natürlich auch! Aussteiger schmerzen, aber die Dicke kommt bestimmt zurück. Wolltest Du nicht eigentlich auf Als sein dieses WE?


ja wollten wir erst |supergri und dann kamm mein kollege die idee nach fünen nach aebole  zur apfel insel #q das heißt 4,5kilometer durchs wasser gehen bis du da bist :vund das in einer neopren watthose |supergri da habe ich denn gesagt och nö wir fahren nach fehmarn das ist nicht so hart |supergri lg andre


----------



## Reverend Mefo (23. September 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im September*

[quote och nö wir fahren nach fehmarn das ist nicht so hart |supergri lg andre[/quote]

Na, hat sich ja dann wohl gelohnt. Schickt mal ein paar Fehmaraner Trutten nach Kiel, Ihr scheint ja momentan ganz gut Alarm da zu haben 

Ich warte jedenfalls mal wieder sehnsüchtig aufs Wochenende, diesmal muss es doch wohl auch mal wieder in dieser Ecke rappeln...verstehe eh nicht, warum hier noch alles voller Hornis ist wie im Mai, die müssten sich doch langsam auch mal was abfrieren...


----------



## Mr. Sprock (23. September 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im September*

Auf Fehmarn gibt's doch auch ne "Au".
Steigen da zur Laichzeit auch Mefos auf, oder handelt es sich bei allen jetzt um Fehmarn herumirrenden Mefos ausschließlich um Silberlinge?


----------



## xfishbonex (24. September 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im September*



Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Auf Fehmarn gibt's doch auch ne "Au".
> Steigen da zur Laichzeit auch Mefos auf, oder handelt es sich bei allen jetzt um Fehmarn herumirrenden Mefos ausschließlich um Silberlinge?


 es ist um die ganze insel fisch gefangen worden  kleine und große :vik:mefos lg andre


----------



## snakehead (24. September 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im September*

Hallo Leute,

ich habe mir nach meinem Studium den ersten Job im Norden gesucht um nahe bei der Meerforelle zu wohnen. Die letzten zwei WE´s habe ich ausgiebig in der Eckernförder Bucht gefischt! Und das mit den Hornhechten kann ich auch für hier bestätigen.4 oder 5 echt Mini-Hornfische so fingerlang, ein großer länger als mein Unterarm und ein Dorsch waren das Ergebnis. Meerforelle nur zwei Nachläufer! Aber Nachläufer ärgern einerseits andererseits sind sie auch eine Motivation. Man denkt sich halt wenigstens sind sie da wo ich auch bin!

Snakehead


----------



## Reverend Mefo (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im September*

He Snakehead,

Wo hattest Du denn in der Eckerfnörder Bucht die Nachläufer? Bitte nur über PN antworten He He :m:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## cozmo (25. September 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im September*

@ reverend... fahr los und such!!!!


----------



## Zacharias Zander (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im September*

Ahh schade,dieses WE schaffen wir es leider nicht an die Küste!Aber nächste Woche Freitag oder Samstag wird wieder angegriffen...


----------



## Reverend Mefo (26. September 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im September*



cozmo schrieb:


> @ reverend... fahr los und such!!!!




Ruhig, Aggro...das war als Witz gemeint.


----------



## Reverend Mefo (27. September 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im September*

Heute durfte ich auch mal wieder ein bisschen mitfeiern 

Nachdem ich 2 Stunden erfolglos in völliger Dunkelheit mit einer selbstgebauten Knicklichtfliege rumexperimentiert habe, war ich eigentlich bei Sonnenaufgang schon etwas bedient. Wäre da nicht an einem Stein eine beeindruckende Szene einer jagenden Forelle bei Meeresleuchten direkt vor meinen Füßen gewesen. Wer das schon einmal erlebt hat, gepaart mit dem dann folgenden Adrenalinschub, weiss vovon ich spreche. Also, bei Dämmerung umgesattelt auf "normales" Mefogeschepper mit Springerfliege, und dann entdeckte ich auch erst die Stelle, an der ich eigentlich fischen wollte...ca. 100m weiter als mein gedachter Standort. Dort angekommen, hatte ich beim Rausheben des Köders gleich nach dem ersten Wurf einen verdächtigen Schwall hinter dem Geschirr, der unmöglich vom Köder herrühren konnte. ALs die nächsten 5 Würfe nichts brachten, begann der Catwalk: Alle Formen und Farben dieses Herbstes wurden vorgestellt. Und mit Erfolg, ca. 5 min. später ein Ruck in der Rute und ein katapultierender Fisch auf der Sandbank, der sich nach kurzem Drill als 42cm Silberlig herausstellte. Interessanterweise hatte die Forelle die Springerfliege attackiert, also war die Modenschau völlig umsonst. Zwei Würfe später dann ein erneuter Ruck gleich nach dem Auftreffen, und eine große Trutte hechtet aus dem Wasser. Aber bevor ich mich freuen konnte, aus die Maus, "verkackt", wie Andre es so schön formuliert hat..:v.Danach dann am ersten Stein noch einen Nachläufer bis vor die Füße, der allerdings um die 30cm hatte und glücklicherweise nicht zugegriffen hat. Aber die Trutten sind nun defintiv da, und ich stelle schon mal wieder meinen Wecker für morgen früh 

TL an alle Boardies,

Reverend Mefo


----------



## xfishbonex (27. September 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im September*

na du das hört sich doch gut an bei dir :vik:und die trutten sind da |bigeyes umso besser mal sehen was montag morgen so los ist an der küste lg andre achso PETRI HEIL zur schönheit :vik:


----------



## Freelander (27. September 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im September*

Jaja so langsam gehts wieder los.Ich konnte vor ein paar Tagen schön 3 Truten beobachten,wie sie im seichten Wasser so rumspielten.
Leider hatte ich keine Peitsche dabei.
Aber auch das war mal schön zu beobachten.:g


----------



## xfishbonex (27. September 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im September*



Freelander schrieb:


> Jaja so langsam gehts wieder los.Ich konnte vor ein paar Tagen schön 3 Truten beobachten,wie sie im seichten Wasser so rumspielten.
> Leider hatte ich keine Peitsche dabei.
> Aber auch das war mal schön zu beobachten.:g


 :vik:für was braust du ne angel sind doch genug steine am strand :vik:lg andre


----------



## saeboe (28. September 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im September*

Bevor der Monat denn zu Ende geht, hier noch ein kurzer Bericht aus Weißenhaus: 

Wann: 28.09. von ca. 16.30 - 18.30 Uhr

Wo: Weißenhaus

Wetter: bedeckt 

Wind : NO fast Flaute

Wasser : leicht trübe und auslaufende Welle 

Wasserstand : sehr niedrig 

Gefangen : 3 x Mefo davon 2 x untermaßig diese Mefos sind wohl gerade vom Bach in die Ostsee gewandert und hier noch ein bischen zu wachsen.  Jedenfalls habe ich noch keine braunen Mefos von 30 cm gesehen. 

Dann noch ein kleiner Leckerbissen von 58 cm und ca. 2 Kilo. 

Gefangen auf eine rosa Garnele. Alle Fische konnte ich kurz nacheinander fangen. Danach tat sich nichts mehr. 

Ein Spaziergänger hat ein paar schöne Fotos gemacht als ich aus dem wasser kam. Vielleicht ließt Du ja mit und könntest mir ein paar der Bilder zukommen lassen. Würde mich ja freuen. 


Gruß 

Saeboe


----------



## saeboe (28. September 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im September*

So jetzt noch ein paar Bilders


----------



## saeboe (28. September 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im September*

Die Rechtschreibfehler dürft Ihr behalten. 
Mußte mir auf den Schreck aber ml zwei drei Wein einschänken.


----------



## snakehead (28. September 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im September*

Hallo Leute!

war dieses WE an beiden Tagen kompromisslos angeln. Naja Meefo Nullnummer aber die Dorsche! 3 von 60 cm und drüber einer so 55cm. War echt eine Schlepperei da der Fangplatz ein bisschen viel weiter vom Parkplatz war! An einer 22er Mono machen solche Dorsche schon Spass!

Snakehead


----------



## Reverend Mefo (29. September 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im September*

Hi Boys,

Petri an die Dorsch und Mefofänger. Dann lebt der Weissenhausmythos ja weiter!

Schöne Trutte Saeboe! #6


----------



## Waveman (29. September 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im September*

Eine habe ich noch:

Wann: 28.09. ca. 10.30 Uhr
Wo: Heiligenhafen, Steilküste hinter dem Kurzentrum
Wetter: bedeckt 
Wind : West um 3Bft
Wasser : Wellig und recht trüb
Köder: Spöket, 18Gr. silber/grün, Einzelhaken

Nach zwei Attacken, nahm die leicht angestaubte ca. 50iger Schönheit meinen Spöket, schwang sich noch zweimal aus dem Wasser und lag kurze Zeit später im Kescher. Durch den Einzelhaken konnte ich den Fisch easy releasen und hatte auch vorher kein Streß mit Kraut, was vorher, mit Drilling, fast bei jedem Wurf eingesammelt wurde.

Greetz
waveman, Stefan


----------



## Zacharias Zander (29. September 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im September*



Waveman schrieb:


> Eine habe ich noch:
> 
> Wann: 28.09. ca. 10.30 Uhr
> Wo: Heiligenhafen, Steilküste hinter dem Kurzentrum
> ...





PETRI!:m


----------

